# New cars



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got these 2 cars in the mail today.. Both are 661 passenger aluminum cars. Nice shape, need some polishing, and a new link coupler, but they'll look great with my other cars..


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice. For the Comet?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Got these 2 cars in the mail today.. Both are 661 passenger aluminum cars. Nice shape, need some polishing, and a new link coupler, but they'll look great with my other cars..
> View attachment 46513
> 
> 
> View attachment 46521


No, to go with my 660,662,and 663 cars. Or one of my many link coupler engines.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I took one of the cars apart this evening, and found all original wiring in next to new condition. Even the solder joints were as shiny as when new. It also had the original bulb in it, and it appears this car wasn't run very much.New link coupler installed, a polish job, and she's looking great. Next for a test drive to make sure the couplers are in tolerance and won't short out against the body.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is always nice to find these cars in great condition and they do clean up to perfection. A couple of things to consider. These are long, heavy cars so the wheels must be clean and the axles carefully lubricated for minimum rolling resistance. Coupler adjustment is critical for trouble free operation. If you are replacing couplers most of these cars had spring assisted link couplers to minimize inadvertent uncoupling. They tend to demand perfect track work. 
They were offered in 3 car train sets prior to traction tires to assure the engine could pull them. The best I can achieve with original Gilbert track and no grades is 4 cars. With 5 the engine wheels slip. If you add traction tires then more cars can be pulled.
Enjoy them!
Tom


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, here they are, in their polished glory. I didn't want to go too overboard with the clean-up as then they just don't look right, in my opinion. Both are lighted, all couplers work as designed, no tracking problems while running them behind my 342AC. I just love the looks of these aluminum cars..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great result, thanks for posting. It looks like you have original gray rubber roadbed, a nice effect. The track appears to be K-Line. I have some that came in the Christmas train sets along with some 27" radius curves I bought separately. The wider radius was helpful setting up a quick under the tree layout. The matching wide radius repro rubber roadbed is also available. 
Enjoy the new additions you have!
Tom


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the polished aluminum passengers cars too.:smilie_daumenpos:

In any scale. 

Nice addition for your RR.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> I took one of the cars apart this evening, and found all original wiring in next to new condition. Even the solder joints were as shiny as when new. It also had the original bulb in it, and it appears this car wasn't run very much.New link coupler installed, a polish job, and she's looking great. Next for a test drive to make sure the couplers are in tolerance and won't short out against the body.


flyernut: Just curious how many (total cars) have you ever run connected that won't lug down the engine or the link couplers unhooking? I for one have never had any luck with these things:thumbsdown:; they are so heavy. Glad you like them though; as they are a neat part of history for the American Flyer family.:appl: Larry


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice find, 'Nut. The aluminum bodies appear to be in great shape for their age. Trucks good. People/windows good. Nice treasure!

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> flyernut: Just curious how many (total cars) have you ever run connected that won't lug down the engine or the link couplers unhooking? I for one have never had any luck with these things:thumbsdown:; they are so heavy. Glad you like them though; as they are a neat part of history for the American Flyer family.:appl: Larry


Larry, I can get 4 cars behind my 342 before the engine starts to slip. Of course, if I cleaned up the rails a little better I could probably get one more car on there.


----------

